# Last few... Project Awesome!



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I was having a good sort out in our warehouse the other day and discovered that we have over a dozen bottles of Project Awesome left from the last batch that was made for us. It seems a shame to just throw it out without offering it up first, and I know a few people have mentioned in our section that they wished they had bought some when they had the chance. Well, here you go... your last chance ever to get some. Given that it needs to be applied in a particular way, I'll copy all of the product information and application instructions below. Also, you can choose from one of two buying options, depending on whether you have all the necessary application products or not.

*Option 1*: Project Awesome 100 ml - *£25 delivered* (to UK-Mainland addresses; shipping charges will apply to anywhere else, including the Scottish Highlands, all UK Islands and international destinations)










*Option 2*: Project Awesome Kit, containing Project Awesome 100 ml, ReAgent Isopropyl Alcohol 1 L, Werkstat Acrylic Glos 500 ml, Lake Country 140 mm Ultimate Last Step Pad, 3M High Performance Masking Tape, 3 x Poorboys Super Thick & Plush Towels - *£50 delivered* (to UK-Mainland addresses; shipping charges will apply to anywhere else, including the Scottish Highlands, all UK Islands and international destinations)










All orders must be placed by phoning *0845 4540017*. If you phone outside of our normal working hours (9am - 5.30pm), please leave a message with your name and number and we will call you back as soon as we are back in work. First come first served applies, as availability is limited.

*Offer closes 5pm Friday 1st July.*

---

*Key Facts*

1. Project Awesome is a synthetic paint sealant comprising a funky blend of state of the art polyaminosiloxane polymers.

2. In terms of aesthetics and feel, it delivers a finish that combines the clarity and sharpness of a top quality sealant with the richness and glossiness of a premium carnauba wax. The resulting finish is extremely slick and sheets water amazingly well. Here are some example images...




























3. In terms of protection, real world testing has proven that it offers a high level of protection against etching caused by organic acids in insect remains and bird droppings. Clearly it will not offer infallible protection, but it does perform very well in this respect.

4. In terms of durability, real world testing has proven that a single coat applied by machine can withstand up to 5000 miles of all weather driving before visibly failing. This equates to a lifespan of 4-6 months per application on daily drivers, although this can be extended by regular quick detailing.

---

*Application Instructions*

As you are probably already aware, in order to achieve the intended results (and in particular, the quoted durability) Project Awesome must be applied at high speed using a dual action machine polisher, and then left to cure for an hour before being buffed off by hand. Here is a step by step guide to the recommended application method...

1. After decontaminating and polishing (if required), ensure that the painted surfaces to be protected are perfectly clean by doing a careful wipe down with ReAgent Isopropyl Alcohol and a Poorboy's Super Thick & Plush Towel.

2. Using a Lake Country Ultimate Last Step Pad fitted to your dual action machine polisher, apply a very thin layer of Project Awesome over the bodywork, making sure you use as little product as possible to achieve even coverage. You should aim to use no more than a single pump of product per panel and, after an initial pass to spread at speed 1, you should work the product into the paint at speed 5 until only a very fine film of residue is left showing on the panel (normally half a dozen to a dozen passes is sufficient to achieve this). We recommend that all trims and seals are masked off in advance to avoid any risk of staining.

3. Allow the film to cure for 60 minutes out of direct sunlight; an indoor workspace is therefore preferable, and will also greatly reduce the risk of fresh dust contaminating the residue during the curing process. After 60 minutes, gently buff off the residue with a Poorboy's Super Thick & Plush Towel, turning the towel regularly.

4. Finally, mist the bodywork with Werkstat Acrylic Glos, and do a final careful wipe down with a fresh Poorboy's Super Thick & Plush Towel, again turning the towel regularly. If you wish, you can apply multiple coats one after another, as long as the 60 minute cure time is allowed for each coat.

5. To maintain the Project Awesome finish in between applications, we recommend regular washing with a mild shampoo (using lambswool wash mitts and the two bucket method) and regular quick detailing with Werkstat Acrylic Glos (only on freshly washed and dried surfaces).


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

yass! get in


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

1st option please!!!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Crazy price tbh! I really don't need it! :lol:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> 1st option please!!!!


If you'd like to order, could you give me a call on 0845 454 0017 and we can take the order!





gally said:


> Crazy price tbh! I really don't need it! :lol:


Of course you need it.....

(Look how it made Rich's VTS look: it'll make the Puma look _awesome_.....)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

John I didn't think you'd be trying to use pictures to sell products! :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm on this!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

In fact I need a few other bits, can you please add this to another order? Still need to phone that all through? And how can we pay? Can we pay paypal or card?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> In fact I need a few other bits, can you please add this to another order? Still need to phone that all through? And how can we pay? Can we pay paypal or card?


Yes, just phone it all in and we can make it one order. Over the 'phone, it'll need to be payment by card please.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> Yes, just phone it all in and we can make it one order. Over the 'phone, it'll need to be payment by card please.


I'll be on the phone come lunch!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

flol, tart! 

I haven't even tried my bottle yet, but at a price like this how can i resist! 

With regards to over the phone payments, will you need my last three digit security number? Just, I can't read it anymore!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

If that's the case can i order two and dawn can sqaure up with me? I tried calling twice but no answer  must be busy!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Can this go overseas now then? 

A few quick Qs... Is it same as the original batch? Only this looks to be in a spray head instead of the shaving foam style dispenser? Can i decant from my original container into this? Thanks!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

magpieV6 said:


> flol, tart!
> 
> I haven't even tried my bottle yet, but at a price like this how can i resist!
> 
> With regards to over the phone payments, will you need my last three digit security number? Just, I can't read it anymore!


Yes, we do need the 3 security digits... but below may help you?



maggi133 said:


> If that's the case can i order two and dawn can sqaure up with me? I tried calling twice but no answer  must be busy!


Aye, Friday lunchtimes are always busy, more so today than usual. We are here and manning the phone whenever walk-in customers aren't diverting us.

:thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

amiller said:


> Can this go overseas now then?
> 
> A few quick Qs... Is it same as the original batch? Only this looks to be in a spray head instead of the shaving foam style dispenser? Can i decant from my original container into this? Thanks!


Yep, our association with Gloss It has ended, so this is effectively a dead stock sale, and I'm happy to send it anywhere we usually ship to. It's exactly the same product as the original batch, just in a much better style of bottle (the labels do not lift at all, and the sprayer is more reliable). Decanting is possible; the lid of the pump dispenser can be prised off with gentle force, and the new spray head screws on and off. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ordered mine now


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Just over 2 hours left guys and still some bottles remaining!


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I want one and would like to order order goodies. Iam from Austria is it possible via pm or mail?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Orders are by 'phone only I'm afraid. 

The offer ends in less than 15minutes so if you'd like to order, please call (international) +44 1467 631386


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

sorry but my english is so bad you wont understand me. Fax, pm, email therefore my english is so lala.

I want a botlle, some pads and the eimann whollies. 

Maybe you can make something?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry, we can't process bank/payment details via PM/email. 

You can order all the other items via the website and select Austria as your shipping country but the Project Awesome offer is now finished.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yay! Thanks for your help John, looking forward to recieveing my bottles to join the other one  

will they be ok in the fridge?


----------

